# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Clematis vitalba.

## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas, subo una foto de una Clematis vitalba que me llamo la atención en Cazorla.



Un saludo y espero que os guste, Francisco.

----------


## REEGE

La primera vez que la veo y que la escucho Francisco...
Gracias y un saludo.

----------


## Enrique García

Hola!

Estaba buscando el nombre de esta planta para catalogar unas fotografías tomadas esta tarde, y he dado con vuestros comentarios a la primera. He de deciros que en la zona dónde yo vivo (Bas-Rhin, Alsacia), hay muchos lagos formados por filtración a las canteras de extracción de áridos, que después de ser abandonados son colonizados por una gran cantidad de fauna y flora acuática y de ribera y que ésta planta es una de las más comunes en dichos hábitats. Ya que estamos, intentaré averiguar algo más acerca de ella, de su origen, etcétera. Dicho esto, muchas gracias, me ha servido de mucha ayuda.

----------

